# Green beans, no sauce - feedback, please.



## giggler (Nov 1, 2015)

What do Y'all think of this?.. I will try tonight ..

I will fry some bacon, remove and cool..

drain the fry pan but leave a few tbs of bacon greese..


fry a half onion , a clove of garlic, and some of theese tiny grape tomatos that my Mom loves..

Then add 1 lb of frozen green beans, and cook till soft..

Mom says you have to add some water, or you will burn the beans! so put the top on and sort of steam them..

and I think for a little spice, some good Papricka, like 1 tsp?

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 1, 2015)

Sounds good to me and your Mom is right about the water, you can drain it off before adding the rest of your ingredients


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 1, 2015)

I would do as you say,  fry the bacon, onions etc, except add the beans and a little water ( maybe a 1/4-1/3 cup).    Cook uncovered and when the water steams off, the beans should be done and still crisp tender.  Then add the tomatoes last.  The tomatoes may caramelize on part of the sides, not burst. and be more flavorful,  yummy.  

That's my theory.  I cook gr beans all the time, in the nuker, in a steamer basket or direct in however much water and drain.   I  haven't made beans with bacon as part of the ingredients.    I like your ideas.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 1, 2015)

That sounds good. I made a similar recipe last night. I let the beans brown a little in the fat before adding the water. Thaw the green beans before putting them in the pan.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 2, 2015)

I would absolutely not use paprika.  Just s and p.  With frozen beans you may not need any water.  Use as little water as possible.


----------



## GA Home Cook (Nov 2, 2015)

We do this all the time.  Mix it up by adding some toasted slivered almonds for a crunch.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 2, 2015)

Lately I have been trying to make things a bit easier in the kitchen as I have not been well.
I have been buying frozen vegetables.  "Steamers" they call them.  You microwave them in the bag, dump them into a serving dish and serve.  They are actually quite good.

I love the long green beans that come this way.  I put a mixing bowl in the oven with all the plates and bowls I am keeping warm.
I squeeze one or two garlic cloves into this bowl with a couple tbsp butter.
When the green beans come out of the microwave, they go right into this bowl and get tossed with butter and raw garlic. And a bit of S&P.  
They are amazing and very easy.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 2, 2015)

jennyema said:


> I would absolutely not use paprika.  Just s and p.  With frozen beans you may not need any water.  Use as little water as possible.


I agree on both counts.


----------

